# How do you deal with bad critique/reviews?



## Christof (Jun 8, 2015)

Today was the first time that I was confronted with a bad review of one of my film scores, well, I haven't done too many in my short career yet, but when I first read it I was quite upset, but after some time of reflection I learned these things:

-The worst thing is to be ignored (which was not the case)
-Bad reviews help others to decide to check it out and make their own decision.
-A bad review is not personal, it's not the truth 
-A bad review is better than no review.

Here is an excerpt:
_The soundtrack and sound effects are standard mill stuff so that was a bummer. Most was instrumental melodies that felt familiar. It works but it does real propel the story to that extra level of suspense or thrills._


----------



## nikolas (Jun 8, 2015)

I was ready to post the things that you posted pretty much, assuming that you were asking a question (ergo the question mark), but there's no need I guess.

You can also go meet the reviewer in person! :D (kidding)


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 8, 2015)

Why would you worry about one (?) bad review? The director chose you as composer and approved the the music you wrote for it, didn't he? It seems to me almost unevitable to get a bad review, the more popular the movie the more likely. He has to worry way more about the reviews of his film! His whole carrer might depend on them, yours not so much.
If you show your music here and ask for opinions you will almost never get somebody responding "that's all crap"! 
But I think that is more likely that this is the politeness of people. There will be many who don't like your music, they just won't say it out loud. Once it's the "professional" ctritics, there will be bad reviews!
Regarding your exerpt: I really have to think hard, to find a recent filmmusic, that was so unique, that I wouldn't speak of "standard" stuff. IMO such a statement is not really a profound one towards your music. And even, if it would be! Don't we all know, that the outcome is not in our hands entirely? Most of the time we have to do quite a lot what we are told to do, so I would never take that personal, although this can be hard for sure!
Will you share a link to the full critique? Would be interesting to read!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jun 8, 2015)

Christof @ Mon 08 Jun said:


> Today was the first time that I was confronted with a bad review of one of my film scores...
> ...when I first read it I was quite upset...


I'd say your reaction is perfectly okay, you'll learn to handle that kind of things.



Christof @ Mon 08 Jun said:


> Here is an excerpt:
> _The soundtrack and sound effects are standard mill stuff so that was a bummer. Most was instrumental melodies that felt familiar. It works but it does real propel the story to that extra level of suspense or thrills._


Well, I wouldn't go so far and call this a review. It's more of an opinion, I guess. And it's not exactly carefully thought out and well-written.
But like you mentioned above, "don't take it personal".


----------



## John Walker (Jun 8, 2015)

Christof @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Here is an excerpt:
> _The soundtrack and sound effects are standard mill stuff so that was a bummer. Most was instrumental melodies that felt familiar. It works but it does real propel the story to that extra level of suspense or thrills._



The first sentence is almost certainly subjective and can be ignored. The second sentence is more worrying because the suggestion is that there is nothing wrong with your music, but it does not work the way it should. So…. it's obviously about style rather than quality.


----------



## muk (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry for you, it's an awkward situation because nothing can be done about it. Everybody needs to find their own way to cope with it, but in the end the points you make are not wrong. Your score was proficient enough for the reviewer to comment on it. And all it means is that the score didn't transport your message to that specific person.
The most difficult thing for me in dealing with negative criticism is to not overestimate it, but at the same time not to shrug it off completely. After settling down a little (sleep over it a few days) I usually try to find the points in the critique that can help me improve. If you can find none, then you can confidently forget about that critique. But if you do - all the better, you can learn something from it.


----------



## JT (Jun 8, 2015)

The first time I got a negative review, I thought, "this guy's a jerk, what does he know?" Fifteen years later, I end up working with him on a few projects. He didn't remember and I didn't bring it up, but after getting to know him a little, I was right. He was a jerk and his opinion was useless.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 8, 2015)

I remember my first bad review. I stopped inviting mom to my shows after that.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 8, 2015)

JT @ Tue 09 Jun said:


> The first time I got a negative review, I thought, "this guy's a jerk, what does he know?" Fifteen years later, I end up working with him on a few projects. He didn't remember and I didn't bring it up, but after getting to know him a little, I was right. He was a jerk and his opinion was useless.



I love this story


----------



## Daryl (Jun 8, 2015)

If you congratulate yourself when you get a good review, you should be ready to flagellate yourself when you don't. Personally I don't believe a word of what any of them say, whether good or bad, so have never lost any sleep over reviews.

D


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 8, 2015)

It also depends of the value you give to the critic. Everything is self-proclaimed if you ask me, of course, you can value the opinion of the person critisizing your work, but you don't owe them anything.

I have been accused several time, by collegues, of being too musical, too melodic...well tough break, that's who I am and the people who want to work with me do so because they like this quality about my music. You can't please everyone, I agree with everything you posted.


----------



## Lemmonz (Jun 8, 2015)

Edit: deleted, misread OP 

Getting a bad review sucks. I've drawn the same conclusions you have from similar critiques at times from my work. One person's opinion is just that, an opinion. Someone else will most likely have the opposite opinion. As long as you felt you did a good job at the end of the day, and your collaborators felt the same, a bad review is just reason to have a beer (or other vice of choice) and let it roll off.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 8, 2015)

Strictly speaking of the hurt feelings, this type of criticism hurts most if it confirms our inner fears.
If not, aside from potential negative effects on our career, who gives a damn!

... but we all want to be loved, don't we :wink:


----------



## David Donaldson (Jun 8, 2015)

That's not a review. It's so badly written it doesn't even make sense. Surely that wasn't published anywhere.
There isn't much you can take from that review, except the person who wrote it is an idiot............ with a connection to the internet.


----------



## paoling (Jun 8, 2015)

In general, try to get the best from what has been said and then move on quickly.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 8, 2015)

Bad reviews will never be a problem for me. 

Nobody could ever hate my music more than I do.


----------



## asherpope (Jun 8, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much. You know which film composer probably cops more bad reviews than anyone else (envy probably has a lot to do with it)? Hans. He seems to do okay!


----------



## Peter Cavallo (Jun 8, 2015)

charlieclouser @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> Bad reviews will never be a problem for me.
> 
> Nobody could ever hate my music more than I do.



Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## The Darris (Jun 8, 2015)

To piggy back off of Mike Greene's hilarious comment, my Wife is a very harsh critic. The best part about her thoughts and comments is that she knows nothing about music. She listens to my work from the perspective of an average audience member. I used to get really upset when she would say anything negative about my work but over time, I've learned that her opinions are worth listening to because they make me stronger at what I do. I don't try to impress her, I just try to make sure she has the emotional response she should get from watching a particular scene I might be working on. 

As far as the review you posted, that was not a review. That was shitty writing from someone who clearly isn't a very intelligent person. But the biggest thing you can take away from this is that people will critique your work, no matter what you are doing. Their critiques will be both good and bad. You can usually take away good information from a bad review, they can definitely be a great source of motivation for future projects but you have to know what is good about a bad review. Flat out negative criticism for the sake of preaching subjective opinions isn't something worth caring about. Constructive criticism that provides a basis of explanation into their thoughts is more rewarding because you get a sense of how the listener is engaging with your music. 

Don't beat yourself up. In the end, you completed a project that you sound very proud of. Enjoy that and move onto the next.

Best,

Chris


----------



## rgames (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it was Sibelius who said "There are no statues of critics" or something along those lines.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 9, 2015)

The fact that a bad review annoys you is usually a sign that subconsciously you somehow agree with it to a certain degree.
But since music is often a decision between different ways to go that's unavoidible at some points. You simply have to make aesthetical decisions from time to time.
And critics - good or bad - can be a moment to reflect about your status.
The problem with composing is that it takes time to get a routine, but once you have some routine you're endangerd to get into a comfort zone, while art (at least at an intersting level) is about leaving the comfort zone.

Btw a bad critic can also be a really great experience.
When you read a bad critic and the thing that comes to your mind is: "I've done everything right, and the fact that this ignorant person doesn't get it just proves me i'm right", then this will be a huge energy flash.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 9, 2015)

no matter if the writer was an idiot or not: you will have a bad week.

i can feel with you. ok, that doesn't help either. but it's part of the job. publishing is handing something out to the public. the echo isn't always friendly.

meet friends. get some beer. make a bike tour. eat fat meat. or get a punch bag. or everything.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 9, 2015)

Present your result to 10 people, be sure that you get 20 opinions!

The most important thing is that you work together with the producer!

The end result is the most important!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't know, it comforts me. It's always good to know that no matter what you do, there's always going to be somebody in the world that thinks, you suck!

Beethoven had people that thought he sucked, Stravinsky had people that thought he sucked and in the end they just continued to write music as best they could. Certainly you are no better than they are so just get comfortable with the fact that somebody out there thinks you suck. 

And, in the end, even if everybody thought you sucked would that stop you from writing music? No! All that would change is that you would need to work that much harder to impress your sucky music on the world. And why not? That approach has worked so well for so many.


----------



## re-peat (Jun 10, 2015)

josejherring @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> I don't know, it comforts me (...)


It _comforts_ you??? Mmm, that’s not how I recall it from those couple of occasions when I expressed an opinion on things you shared with us, *José*. Rather than comforted, you invariably sounded like you had foam, thunder and lightning blasting out of every orifice.
So don’t pretend that you’re above negative critique. Of all the people I have ever said something unfavourably to — and that is quite a multitude by now —, I will always remember you as, by far, the most indignant and outraged to react.

- - - 

The wise thing, *Christof*, is to simply be rigorously honest with yourself, while you work. If you do that, you can immediately spot a valuable negative critique — yes, they do exist — from a stupid or malicious one.
Also, if you're mercilessly honest with yourself, you become nearly invulnerable since you've already done all the negative criticizing yourself (and hopefully proceeded accordingly) prior to finishing and sending out your work.
Honesty, self-confidence and humility, and you're all set. And talent and craft as well of course. But that's not in question here.

_


----------



## autopilot (Jun 10, 2015)

There's a great line from a Nick Hornby / Ben Folds song ...

"Some guy on the net thinks I suck, and he should know.

He's got his own blog... "

I hate to bring the tone down with a semi - serious answer but here goes ... 

I wrote a musical a few years ago - got some bad press and some good press. 

The bad press haunted me, and in the end I let it ruin an otherwise positive experience for me. 

I have heard of people not writing anything again after bad reviews. It's an option. You can always stop putting yourself out there... 

In the end it made me question "why do I write anyway?" - is to receive the praise of others? Is it for money? Is it because I have a desperately unique voice the world must here? Is it because I like hanging around with actors and musos? Is it because I can;t do anything else? 

Only you can answer all of those questions - or even find the one that you answer yes to - 

But it's good to know what makes you tick. 

If some guy with a blog makes you ask those questions maybe that's a good thing? 

Sean


----------



## José Herring (Jun 10, 2015)

re-peat @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> josejherring @ Wed Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, it comforts me (...)
> ...



Yeah, good times......good.....times. 

I'm about to post another one. I've been holding off on it. I might just post it to relive the good old days.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kejero (Jun 10, 2015)

re-peat @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> [...]Rather than comforted, you invariably sounded like you had foam, thunder and lightning blasting out of every orifice.



Now now, that's just the effect you have on people, Piet


----------



## skitzmurd (Jun 10, 2015)

When you realise that not everyone in the world will like you music, that sort of stuff won't affect you.

Even some of the people we consider the best musicians have people that don't like their music. Its inevitable. So don't sweat it. 

Unless its from someone credible then, see what you can take and learn from it but never beat yourself over it.


----------



## AKR (Jun 10, 2015)

I googled that quote. This review is just from some random dude on IMDB. I would not only say that you shouldn't take professional critics that seriously, but you should definitely not take random movie fans seriously. Find me a single famous song or filmscore that DOESN'T have a negative review. Look at Nickel Back. They are the most joked about and scorned band in the US. You think they care? No, because they also sell a billion records. 

I'm not saying you should never take any criticism seriously, because criticism CAN be helpful, but don't let it keep you up and night and don't assume anyone's OPINION is anything more than that. You can't please everyone.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 10, 2015)

re-peat @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> The wise thing, *Christof*, is to simply be rigorously honest with yourself, while you work. If you do that, you can immediately spot a valuable negative critique — yes, they do exist — from a stupid or malicious one.
> Also, if you're mercilessly honest with yourself, you become nearly invulnerable since you've already done all the negative criticizing yourself (and hopefully proceeded accordingly) prior to finishing and sending out your work.
> Honesty, self-confidence and humility, and you're all set. And talent and craft as well of course. But that's not in question here.
> 
> _



So well said, Peat! I've learned to filter my reviews. 

Be happy!


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jun 10, 2015)

The best thing to do is get busy and write more stuff....the only real critic is the director and anyone writing you checks. Do you think you learned something from the criticism? Then take it in and move on....


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Read the War of Art, it will hopefully change the way you think.

The other thing, is the difference between a bad review and a good review is small...

Bad Review:
You may not get hired again, but you may do.
You may write something else that the critic doesn`t like, but you may not.

Good review:
You may get hired again, but you may not.
You may write something else that the critic likes, but you may not.

Chin up, and keep moving forward! If 1% of the world love your work you'd be pretty popular!


----------



## gbar (Jun 10, 2015)

I just think...

Primarily as a consumer...

after Cage's 4' 33", and various other oddities (for some reason, The Residents spring to mind), there's really not much new ground to cover when it comes to creating crap  lol


Cheer up. Even a bad review means you are getting noticed. You know who doesn't get noticed? All of the people who don't do anything and many of those that do.

And you can never be bad enough to write some stuff I have heard. I don't care how hard you try.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently had a client that was not happy with a violin solo recording I had done. After asking what was wrong he replied that my work was simply not good enough and not even repairable with melodyne, so meanwhile he had booked another player. However he acknowledged he could hear I actually was the better player ... but the recording itself was really not to his liking.

After some research we found out that the midi the client had sent was messed up. Wrong time signature among other problems, and therefore some shifted rhythms. The composer had then tried to correct things in melodyne instead of getting back to me. We figured out what he really meant, re-recorded and all was fine. Very interesting experience, and very interesting music also.

I am glad I got the chance to re-record even if it took my time because I really want to deliver, always, no matter what.


----------



## cmillar (Jun 10, 2015)

I think it was it Verdi who said, when asked how he felt about critics:

"Ask a statue what it feels about pigeons."


----------



## bimberl (Jun 10, 2015)

Bad reviews are horrible. I've had plenty of them, and no matter how lowly and idiotic the critic, they hurt. I tend to believe the bad ones, and the good ones only make me thirst to read more good ones. There is no satisfaction to be had.

Here's what I have learned to do: I don't read them anymore.


----------



## Dean (Jun 13, 2015)

I prefer to exact bloody revenge on their entire families,friends,their pets,neighbours,the neighbours dog, casual aquantances then tear down their properties,grind them into dust and salt the earth they walked on,.the old Rome v Carthage approach! D


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 13, 2015)

Seriously, who cares?


----------



## Dean (Jun 14, 2015)

Waywyn @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> Seriously, who cares?



My mother cares and shes my harshist critic!  D


----------

